# Windows 8.1 lock screen doesn't show up anymore



## strase (Apr 20, 2012)

When Windows 8.1 starts up it would go to lock screen and then I would click the screen to get to the login page. There I would click my account and get to my desktop. I don't know what settings I changed but now I don't see the lock screen on startup and I get logged in automatically. I would like to revert back to the way it used to startup but I can't find how to do it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *netplwiz *and press enter. Put a check in the box *User must enter a user name and password to use this computer.* Highlight your User Name and click *Apply*. Type in your password. Restart the computer.


----------



## strase (Apr 20, 2012)

There is already a check in the box User must enter a username and password to use this computer.


----------



## strase (Apr 20, 2012)

I just want to add that I noticed something when I went to netplwiz. When I click on my username the reset password button is greyed out.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes this is normal to change your account settings, goto control panel select user accounts make sure yours is set to administrator.

next Click or touch “Settings”
Click “Change PC settings”
Click “Accounts” from the left-hand menu.
Click “Sign-in options”
Under the “Password” section, click “Add” or “Change”


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

if you want to just change your password you can press *CTRL+Alt+Del *on the keyboard and choose *Change Password.*


----------



## strase (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks for the replies but I don't want to change my password. I just want my laptop to start like it used to. I want it to go to the lock screen first and then to click on my account. that's how it used to start up until a week ago. It's not a big problem but it's annoying not knowing how it changed.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Go to Start/Search and type *netplwiz *and press enter. Put a check in the box *User must enter a user name and password to use this computer.* Highlight your User Name and click *Apply*. Type in your password. Restart the computer.


You have to put a check in the box for *must enter user name... *_Then_ it will be able to be selected and the Reset Password will be box will light up. .Once you highlight your user name, you then can click *Apply *and it will ask for your Password.


----------

